# Any Cool Cotton Candy Ideas for Halloween?



## kinderfun (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, I've just been clearing out the attic and I've come across lots of old Halloween stuff I forgot we had from when our oldest child first had a Halloween party. We haven't really made an as big a deal of it the last couple of years but now our youngest is old enough, I would really like to put on a bit of a party this year. I have American routes and its big for us over there so I want the youngest to experience it. Its been a long-time since I've been in the States during Halloween but I have a lot of fond childhood memories. So basically, I want to be fully prepared this year, I know its early in the year, but I want to make some provisions ready. I seem to remember when we were younger that cotton candy/candy floss was quite a big thing and we used to use it for decorations and to eat. Does anyone know if you just use a home candy floss machine to make the edible and non-edible flosses? Also, if that is the case, are there any cool suggestions on how to utilize it or recipes for the colouring process etc? Thankyou, Mandy


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

you can rent Cotton Candy machines.......or you can make your own for decorating only, not edible 















These were made with poly fil and acrylic paint. I bought all the bags from a local supply store


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

The last couple years I made a trick or treat station for the young guests of our open house and this year one of the treats offered was white cotton candy. I made it using a little home machine that I bought at Target for $30 or $40, and just plain white sugar. I wanted the cotton candy to look like spider webs and I made tags for the bags that said "sticky sweet spider webs", and placed a plastic toy spider inside too. I'm sorry I don't have any close-up pics of the bags or tags. I only made 15 bags but I have to say...it was a big pain in the butt and I'm hoping to not have to make it this year. It takes so much work to get one decent size bag of cotton candy, and a bit of finesse that I struggled to harness. Anyway, in these pics the cotton candy is the white bags:


----------



## kinderfun (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks like you've both put a lot of work into it. It's not something i want to do every year but it would be nice to go all out this one time, that's why I'm starting early. I think I'm going to pick up a candy floss machine, I've found some cheap for sale online, and just have a play to see if I can at least create something that's a bit different. I'm keen to experiment with non-edible methods to create some cool decorations. Thanks or the ideas, if I can end-up with anything like you two guys then I'd be very happy.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i distinctly remember at an old friends wedding, the owner of the house we went to had a little cotton candy making machine. he could drop candies in it like jolly ranchers to make the different flavored cotton candy! i can imagine with close adult supervision, since the candy melting part gets pretty hot, the kids could have fun dropping different flavors in to create different flavored and colored cotton candy!

 Cotton Candy Maker


----------



## kinderfun (Apr 15, 2016)

CemeteryGirl said:


> i distinctly remember at an old friends wedding, the owner of the house we went to had a little cotton candy making machine. he could drop candies in it like jolly ranchers to make the different flavored cotton candy! i can imagine with close adult supervision, since the candy melting part gets pretty hot, the kids could have fun dropping different flavors in to create different flavored and colored cotton candy!


Sounds like a good idea, but yes, need to think about health & safety. Definitely worth considering.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

You could make fake cotton candy to hang from the walls or use as decor. Maybe make something out of pillow fluff, like huge bags of cotton candy! Wrap it up in a fun festive way or throw some blood and make creepy! Or add spiders!


----------



## kinderfun (Apr 15, 2016)

Halloween Happy said:


> You could make fake cotton candy to hang from the walls or use as decor. Maybe make something out of pillow fluff, like huge bags of cotton candy! Wrap it up in a fun festive way or throw some blood and make creepy! Or add spiders!


Sounds scarily good


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've made cotton candy on a rented machine once or twice & it takes some practice. Yes, it gets hot so if kids are around it should be supervised. Just be warned that you'll be a hot sticky mess while making it so don't do it in costume unless your costume happens to be cotton candy.

Once you get the hang of it it's kinda fun. Messy but fun.

I don't think I'd buy one. Around here the rental cost is about $70 & the price to buy a small one is around $50. Of course that does not including the price for the sugar (for the "floss" as they call it) & the cones or bags whichever you choose. The commercial ones are faster too.

I wouldn't use the real stuff for decoration, it would be expensive to waste it like that. I'd go for the pillow stuffing stuff, polyfil, if you want to use it to decorate.


----------

